# Humperdink, hump hump hum huh?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, so Harry was neutered at an early age, around 4-5 months, still squats to pee, so I ask, WHY IS HE STARTING TO HUMP? He will be 2 years old in October.
He will hump a toy, pillow, or a person in the family, now it's not extreme or all the time. 

So, of course is this just a display of trying to be dominate? He got so excited when my husband came home from work one day that as soon as he was in the door he tried his leg:dance:

I guess catching him right before he does it is the best way to train him not to do it?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like dominance to me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

There is some thought-- that it is not dominance at all, but play. Sex play at that! but play none the less. My boys are equal opportunity humperdinks! but with each other not with us. We used firm NO's when it came to people.

here's an article dave posted

http://www.dogsincanada.com/oh-behave-love-and-mounting

so according to the article, your husband is a playmate


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> There is some thought-- that it is not dominance at all, but play. Sex play at that! but play none the less. My boys are equal opportunity humperdinks! but with each other not with us. We used firm NO's when it came to people.
> 
> here's an article dave posted
> 
> ...


Thanks Missy ,you saved me from digging it out again. LOL


----------

